# Bluefish??



## gsp416dre (Oct 25, 2011)

So, seems like I remember this being the time of year the wife and kids went surf fishing last year and were wore out by the bluefish. I know alot of folks don't eatem', but fixed up right, they ain't too bad! The biggest reason I am asking is because I actually did have a good time baitin for my wife and 3 kids while they were feedin the fish!! Anyway, I need to tap into the rediculous amounts of knowledge some folks on here have.

Is this the right time of year for them? Are they running yet? Anything else lurking in the same area?

We used live shrimp, mullet and mm's. What sort of artificial will do me good in the surf? 

As always, the info is more appreciated than can be said in words!!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Oct 25, 2011)

There is a good article in Fla Sportsman this month on bluefish from peirs and surf. It's that time.


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 26, 2011)

When the blues are in, anything shiney will work. Medium to large chrome spoons with red trebles seems to work very well. Be sure to use a good tough leader. Better to use wire if they are running over 10#s. Make sure the connector swivels and snaps are black. They will hit the shiney ones and cut you off.
Soft plastics work great but don't last much longer than shrimp. Hard plastics die pretty fast as well, that's why I prefer metal spoons. 
However if you have a bunch of old worn out Rattletraps you don't chunk any more, they are very effective and easy to use. Just don't plan to reuse them.
I like the smaller snapper blues for eating the big magnums or bulls (15#s+) are a lot stronger tasting. But cooked fresh off the water they are all great eats.


----------



## gsp416dre (Oct 26, 2011)

@Anvil Head
       That makes sense to me now about the leaders. I thought I had some bad line on a couple outfits last time out. I had 30#leaders in silver on new Cajun Red and 20# leaders on a different weight Red. The one with 30# kept "breaking". Those leaders were silver!! The others were black! I will try the spoon idea. 

@Parker Phoenix
     Any way you could pm me the link? I can't find the article.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 26, 2011)

gsp416dre said:


> @Anvil Head
> That makes sense to me now about the leaders. I thought I had some bad line on a couple outfits last time out. I had 30#leaders in silver on new Cajun Red and 20# leaders on a different weight Red. The one with 30# kept "breaking". Those leaders were silver!! The others were black! I will try the spoon idea.
> 
> @Parker Phoenix
> Any way you could pm me the link? I can't find the article.



I'd respool also!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Oct 26, 2011)

Pm me an addy and I'll mail the magazine to you. I don't think its online. I've already read through it.


----------

